# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Thenie dashurie poezi etj

## bora2

Thenie dashurie
Dashuria eshte si nje lule ne  shkretetire vuan per uje pra pra per perkujdesje,ngrohtesi,besnikeri,dashuri

----------

